# 28' 2005 Outback Bhs For Sale



## moakes (Feb 20, 2011)

2005 Outback 28BHS travel trailer (bought new in June of 2006). Trailer in very good condition. Single Owner with low use. Queen bed + 2 bunks. Great for families. Ref/Microwave oven/Gas Oven/CD player. Enclosed bathroom with shower. Lots of storage. Single slide-out in living/dining area. Includes tow hitch and stabilizers. Upgraded Electric tongue jack.

SPECS: CABINETS SPACES AND NUMEROUS STORAGE COMPARTMENTS. SLEEPING AREA: Deluxe Queen Bed Inner Spring Mattress W/Bedspread, Nightstand, Large Overhead Storage, Wardrobes, Carpet in Bedroom. 2 Rear Bunks, Sofa (converts to Double Bed) & Booth Dinette (seats 4, converts to Double Bed). BATHROOM: Flush Toilet, Stand-Up Shower/Step-Tub W/Skylight, Roof Vent W/Fan, 1-PC molded Acrylic Lavatory Sink, Linen Closet. KITCHEN: 2-Door 6 cu.ft. Refrigerator (Electric/Propane), 3-Burner Range W/Oven, Microwave, 2-Sided Sink W/Sink Cover, Pullout Pantry Drawers. LIVING/DINING ROOM: Galley Counter, Super Slide-out (incorporates Sofa & Booth Dinette), TV Shelf/Closet.

OTHER INTERIOR FEATURES: Neutral Color Decor, linoleum faux wood Flooring, Mini Blinds on all Windows. Lots of Ceiling Lights. 6 Gal Gas/Electric DSI Water. Heater, 30,000 BTU Furnace, 13,500 BTU Ducted A/C W/Remote & Timer). Built-In Sound System AM/FM/CD Stereo, TV Antenna/Cable. Monitor Panel, Smoke Detector, LPG Leak Detector.

Exterior: Awning, Outside Camp Kitchen W/Stove, Outside Shower. Pass-Thru Storage in front, crank out windows throughout. Spare Tire Kit.

Local Sales only - Southern California. Asking $17,000 and can email pictures. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Edit


----------



## moakes (Feb 20, 2011)

H2oSprayer said:


> Local Sales only - Southern California. Asking $17,000 and can email pictures. Thanks for your interest.


Just a bit of reference for the price, I paid $1500 less that your asking price for mine when it was new 7 years ago.

You may want to take a peak here --> Pricing
[/quote]
Thanks for the info. I'm always willing to listen to best offers.


----------



## moakes (Feb 20, 2011)

Reduced to $14,000


----------

